# سؤال عاجل



## mariam11

الانسان ) على الة لهذا الفعل موجودة عند كائن اخر (الخرطوم عند الفيل للدلالة على القبض عند الانسان ) مثال امسك العدو الحربة بخرطومه وهو يقصد يده فهل ورد شيئ من هذا القبيل في لغة العرب وما المقصود اذا ورد هل الاهانة كما في المثال السابق


----------



## Mahaodeh

لم أفهم سؤالك. أتسألين عن استعارة أعضاء الحيوان لإهانة  الإنسان (أو مدحه)؟ طبعا ورد في لغة العرب مثل هذا كثير. أم تسألين عن استخدام الخرطوم بالذات كناية عن اليد أو القبض؟ إن كان هذا فحسب علمي لم يرد هذا، بل ورد استخدام الخرطوم للكناية عن الأنف أو الفم أو كلاهما فمثلا في سورة القلم ورد "سنسمة على الخرطوم"، يقصد بها الكافر يوسم على أنفه والقصد بالطبع مهين هنا.


----------

